# IE Keeps Shutting Down



## ericsaysgo (Jun 11, 2007)

Every 5-10 minutes or so my internet explorer shuts down and sends me back to the desktop. This usually happens when a pop-up window is blocked, but not always. It's very annoying can anyone help?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

try reinstalling it...


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
You could also try an IE repair.
Start>settings>control panel>add-remove programs>select IE.
Click add-remove>select repair.
Or an IE fix.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/iefix.htm


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Right-click the IE icon on the desktop and select "Start Without Add-ons".

Does the problem occur?

If it doesn't, close IE and again right-click the IE icon on the desktop and select "Properties".

Click the Programs tab and then the "Manage add-ons" button.

Highlight all add-ons one by one and select "Disable". Disable ALL of them and click OK.

Start IE and the problem again should not occur.

Now enable the add-ons one by one and test after enabling each one, so that you can locate the culprit.

Post here which one it is so that other suggestions can be made.

Good luck.

Zee


----------

